# Diabetes?



## p3nut (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi,
I was just wondering if any of you here have, or have family/relatives/friends who have diabetes... and how it has changed their life.

yesturday morning I had an anxiety attack. basically, I woke up shaking, paranoid, and scared about NOTHING! I went to school and everything freaked out. my pupils were dilated like crazy, to the point where I actually had people asking me if I was stoned. I had problems breathing and I was constantly gasping for air. 
my mom has a hole in her heart (she's had operations, but they could never fix it or anything because it's too close to a major artery or whatnot) and she's on a lot of meds for various heart, high blood pressure and thyroid problems. 
I've always had problems where my heart would speed up SUPER FAST and it would take me almost hours just to calm it down, like my mom... but the doctor has never done tests or a thing for me. she always said I was 'too young' to get anything genetically so I shouldn't worry about it at this time.
I also have bad depression and at time I randomly cry. it got really bad on wednesday, so I took one of my mom's anti-depressants...
I'm not sure if my shaking and freaking out was from that... but I looked into all of this and it's quite possible I have hypoglycemia. it's pretty much a form of diabetes, but for low blood sugar. I think it's highly possible, and I usually feel better after I have sugar & calcium in my body... But I had a blood test last december and nothing showed up. I also read, that, some forms of diabetes can occur after an extreme illness... and as most of you know, I had extreme laryngitis/stomach flu a few weeks ago and have been feeling bad ever since. I also LOVE chocolate so I usually eat a lot of it.. but because i've been sick, I havent had any in a long time. so I think maybe my body could just be crashing.. but I really don't know what to do, because my boyfriend just wants me to stay at home and sleep, and my doctor is useless. there also aren't any walk-in clinics around here that would be worth a visit...
I checked out wikipedia.org, and I have A LOT of the symptoms they describe. the majority of them I have on a regular basis, I just don't normally pay too much attention to them...

Shakiness, anxiety, nervousness, tremor 
Sweating, feeling of warmth 
Pallor, coldness, clamminess 
Dilated pupils 
Nonspecific dysphoria, anxiety, moodiness, depression, crying, fear of dying 
Negativism, irritability, belligerence, combativeness, rage 
Personality change, emotional lability 
Fatigue, weakness, apathy, lethargy, daydreaming, sleep 
Confusion, amnesia, dizziness, delirium 
Staring, "glassy" look, blurred vision, double vision 

the only thing I haven't had was a seizure, lol. my mom says that yesturday I also freaked her out really badly, because I was watching tv on the couch, and I just started rolling up into the fetal position and staring off at the ground, and breathing REALLY loud and heavy, like I was having a heart attack. she says she called me like 80 times before I 'came back to reality' and asked her what she wanted. throughout the day I also felt like everyone I saw was going to kill me, and was apparently quite shifty-eyed and kept my distance from everyone/thing.

I'm just wondering what you would recommend I do.. because i'm still stressed and sort of freaking out about my life, and now I have this to worry about... ​


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Naturally - I hate to say it but the most obvious thing to do would be to call a doctor and request a blood sugar test. Even if it's going to the hospital whatever. 

I would also at this point adhere to a strict diabetic diet. And always have OJ at hand.

Remember just because you have the symptoms of Diabetes does not make you diabetic. But it is enough to be caused for concern.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not a doctor, so I can't tell you what is wrong. However, I strongly recommend that you find a doctor soon, go over your symptoms and get tested for things. Some of those symptoms apply to other illnesses, so you could be sick with several things or something different.

My grandmother is diabetic. Unfortunately, she does not follow her diet, so I don't know what to say. I've had some other relatives who are diabetic, some to the point insulin injections. There have been a handful of incidents with them where they had issues with their blood sugar but nothing too terrible.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 4, 2007)

If your mother has thyroid problems, you should go to your doctor and get your levels checked. Thyroid problems can have many of the same symptoms you described, and can make you feel generally miserable. It is very common in women and highly hereditary. Have your doctor check everything just to be safe.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Mar 5, 2007)

Definitely make sure you don't have a thyroid condition. My mother has had it for years and before she got treated she was delirious and started going bald.


----------



## lara (Mar 6, 2007)

The Internet is not a doctor, and consulting Dr Wikipedia isn't a good idea.

Go to a doctor or, failing that, a chemist and talk to them.


----------



## uopgirlie (Mar 6, 2007)

^^ agreed - wikipedia is the WORST "medical" reference you could use, and those symptoms are very common for a lot of different medical conditions.

I am a pharmacy student (emphasis on the word STUDENT), and I help run a diabetes clinic for school and it doesn't sound like you have diabetes.  The most common symptoms of diabetes are that you feel hungry all the time, you are thirsty all the time, and you have to pee all the time.  It sounds more like you have some kind of anxiety condition.  Taking 1 antidepressant pill will not help - most antidepressant medications need to be taken on a regular basis for at least 2-3 months before people start feeling better.  And it's really unsafe to take any medication that is not prescribed for you by your doctor.  I'm not trying to reprimand you or anything - just letting you know the facts. =)

You should definitely get to the doctor or to urgent care asap.  It's no fun to feel that way and there are definitely medications that can help you.


----------



## feebee (Mar 9, 2007)

I suffer from panic attacks, i'll feel anxious (often, like you said, for no reason), ill start to feel dizzy, pins and needles all over, heart starts racing and gasping for breath.
It sounds like thats what you could be having?
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pan...338/DSECTION=1

Hope you feel better soon, i know how scary it can be.


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uopgirlie* 

 
_^^ agreed - wikipedia is the WORST "medical" reference you could use, and those symptoms are very common for a lot of different medical conditions.

I am a pharmacy student (emphasis on the word STUDENT), and I help run a diabetes clinic for school and it doesn't sound like you have diabetes.  The most common symptoms of diabetes are that you feel hungry all the time, you are thirsty all the time, and you have to pee all the time.  It sounds more like you have some kind of anxiety condition.  Taking 1 antidepressant pill will not help - most antidepressant medications need to be taken on a regular basis for at least 2-3 months before people start feeling better.  And it's really unsafe to take any medication that is not prescribed for you by your doctor.  I'm not trying to reprimand you or anything - just letting you know the facts. =)

You should definitely get to the doctor or to urgent care asap.  It's no fun to feel that way and there are definitely medications that can help you._

 
This is basically what I was going to say... way to steal the words outta my mouth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you do think you have hypoglycemia but it hasn't been confirmed yet, you can still take measures to reduce the severity.  You have to eat well.  Hypoglycemia, yes it means low blood sugar, but that doesnt mean you should be hopped up on candy and chocolate and sweets.  Eat plenty of fruits and veggies, and, as suggested, orange juice (or really any real fruit juice...no punches and stuff) should always be kept on hand.

I myself am mildly hypoglycemic/prone to hypoglycemia: if I don't eat or drink something with natural sugars in it every 3 or 4 hours I get shakey and I feel weak and panicky...not fun for sure...but it can be prevented.


----------

